# Movies You Have Enjoyed



## Starlight

I didn't see a section for movies that members enjoyed, so here one is, and if one is already started, sorry I missed seeing it. 

Saw the movie "42" recently. Tho I am not a big baseball fan, I really enjoyed this movie about Jackie Robinson, who was the first African American to play in American Major League Baseball. 

The movie didn't just deal with baseball, it had a human interest side that was very moving, interesting and funny in parts too. At the end of the movie, the audience clapped. I highly recommend seeing it...a really entertaining movie. One of those movies that leave a good feeling afterwards.


----------



## Mr. H.

I'll be sure to catch that one when it gets to the rental store. 

I found one on Netflix called Valhalla Rising. 

It's a dandy, albeit gory. Very artsy and the sceneries are awesome.


----------



## Dajjal

I have pretty standard taste in movies, and a fair collection of DVD's. Just glancing down at the rack of DVD's I can see.......

The Matrix trilogy, the Xmen trilogy, the Lord of the rings trilogy. Dune, 2001 a space odyssey, Alexander, Troy, ect.


----------



## Starlight

Mr. H. said:


> I'll be sure to catch that one when it gets to the rental store.
> 
> I found one on Netflix called Valhalla Rising.
> 
> It's a dandy, albeit gory. Very artsy and the sceneries are awesome.



Thanks Mr.H.  Had never heard of the movie before. I added it to my netflix queque. That helps to get member's reviews on recommendations. When I want to see recommendations by regular movie goers and the critics, I go to imdb.com  

All the movies presently at the theaters are listed at imdb, the actors in  it...all the information about the movies....bio's of the actors and actresses in the movies...the critics reviews of the movies, and the reviews of the regular moviegoes. Any movie new or old you type into the search engine, gives all the same info. They also grade the regular moviegoes reviews of a movie by stars.....0/10. I have seen some really good movies, I wouldn't have normally gone to see, by reading the moviegoers reviews.


----------



## Starlight

Dajjal said:


> I have pretty standard taste in movies, and a fair collection of DVD's. Just glancing down at the rack of DVD's I can see.......
> 
> The Matrix trilogy, the Xmen trilogy, the Lord of the rings trilogy. Dune, 2001 a space odyssey, Alexander, Troy, ect.



 You have some really good DVD collections listed, Dajjal.  I have some of those in my DVD collection, and will be seeing about the other's. Yesterday I went to our local Blockbuster, which is closing next month, and they are having a closing out sale of all their movies, and was able to get quite a few movies there for $3.00 and also for .99.


----------



## g5000

I don't buy DVDs as a rule.  There are very, very few movies I want to watch more than once. So my collection is very small, and very...weird.

_They Live_

_Koyaanisqatsi_

_The Good, the Bad and the Ugly_

_Pulp Fiction_

And...a bunch of 1970s blaxploitation films.  

One of the blaxploitation fliks I have was very hard to find.  I think I and just a few hundred people ever saw it back when it was in theaters.  

I was an underaged white kid and had to sneak into an inner city black theater to see it at the time.  

The hell was I doing?!?


----------



## Dajjal

Thanks for reminding me of koyaanisqatsi. Now I know what to ask my sister for when she askes me what I want for my birthday.

Last year I asked her for allegro non troppo.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074121/

I might also ask her for  "the keep" if it is out on DVD

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Keep_(film)


----------



## Truthmatters

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0404030/


everything is illuminated


----------



## Two Thumbs

Rudy

I still see other grown men get all weeping during that movie.


----------



## Mr. H.

Rented the sequel to Silent Hill. They did a good job of it.


----------



## Starlight

g5000 said:


> I don't buy DVDs as a rule.  There are very, very few movies I want to watch more than once. So my collection is very small, and very...weird.
> 
> _They Live_
> 
> _Koyaanisqatsi_
> 
> _The Good, the Bad and the Ugly_
> 
> _Pulp Fiction_
> 
> And...a bunch of 1970s blaxploitation films.
> 
> One of the blaxploitation fliks I have was very hard to find.  I think I and just a few hundred people ever saw it back when it was in theaters.
> 
> I was an underaged white kid and had to sneak into an inner city black theater to see it at the time.
> 
> The hell was I doing?!?



Thanks for your listing of movies, g5000. I had not heard of the movie "Koyaanisqatsi" before, so looked it up, and it has a really high rating, and I read that the Premier of the movie was at Radio City Music Hall and 5,000 people attended. This will be a new movie for me to check out. 

I hadn't heard of "They Live" either, and it too is rated highly and with government and media involvement with the citizens, it has to be a thriller. Going to put that in my netflix too.

I've seen The Good The Bad And The Ugly, and on IMDB, the moviegoes rated it 9 out of 10 stars. Your mention that your collection of movies is small..but you have some really good movies in it.

I only buy films I had seen earlier at the theater and really liked and have quite a few DVDs and when I get elderly, if my memory isn't good, I'll be able to watch them over and over again and they will all seem brand new to me...same with books.


----------



## Starlight

Dajjal said:


> Thanks for reminding me of koyaanisqatsi. Now I know what to ask my sister for when she askes me what I want for my birthday.
> 
> Last year I asked her for allegro non troppo.
> 
> Allegro non troppo (1976) - IMDb
> 
> I might also ask her for  "the keep" if it is out on DVD
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Keep_(film)



Had never heard of allegro non troppo either, Dajjal and looking it up, it was given Excellent comments by the viewers. Thanks for adding it and the Keep.


----------



## Gracie

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tv-forum/280506-what-movie-can-you-watch-over-and-over.html


----------



## Starlight

Truthmatters said:


> Everything Is Illuminated (2005) - IMDb
> 
> 
> everything is illuminated



Thanks alot for the share, Truthmatters.  Another new movie I've not seen. With your recommendation and also a viewers comment that it's emotional, funny and heartwarming, it sounds like a movie to see.


----------



## Starlight

Two Thumbs said:


> Rudy
> 
> I still see other grown men get all weeping during that movie.



I Loved that movie, TwoThumbs, and have seen it quite a few times. A Very moving and feel good movie and a true story. Those are some of the Best!


----------



## Dajjal

Here is some of allegro non troppo. The first one is my favorite. The second and third link are part one and two of the same cartoon.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8Oc_J1Lu-o]Allegro non Troppo - Valse Triste - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhgOAR4Xq4Y]allegro non troppo 1 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-VD7d2I9Uo]allegro non troppo 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

The Princess Bride
Blazing Saddles
Quest for the Holy Grail


All great movies, but what sets them apart is all the lines that I can quote from there that are so so cool


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I have so many favorites!   

The Kid, City Slickers 1 & 2, Lethal Weapon 1 & 2, Con Air, Snake Eyes, Gone In 60 Seconds, Face/Off, Phenomenon, John Q, Air Force One, The Fugitive, U.S. Marshals, Double Jeopardy, The Negotiator, Armageddon, and Frequency

The only way I will see a chick flick is if there is comedy in it. The only three that I like any are Step Mom, Runaway Bride and Where The Heart Is and my most favorite Christmas film is Ernest Saves Christmas, may Jim Varney rest in peace!

My most favorite films from my childhood are Little Big League, Angels In The Outfield, Rookie Of The Year, Baby's Day Out, The Little Rascals, and because I am a day one fan of them, every film that Mary-Kate & Ashley made.   

God bless you and them always!!!   

Holly

P.S. My five most favorite trilogies are The Karate Kid, Toy Story, The Santa Clause, Back To The Future, and The Mighty Ducks.


----------



## Gracie

I'm watching The Boy In The Striped Pajamas (second time I have seen it) and it never fails to amuse and horrify me at the same time. Talk about emotions battling in my head and heart. The end...horrifying. But at the same time..wicked justice which caused the amusement...if that is the correct term for it. And it isn't but I can't think of another term to use.

Anyone here see it?


----------



## Pop23

Mr. H. said:


> I'll be sure to catch that one when it gets to the rental store.
> 
> I found one on Netflix called Valhalla Rising.
> 
> It's a dandy, albeit gory. Very artsy and the sceneries are awesome.



Always looking for gems on Netflix. Thanks, will check it out this weekend!


----------



## Pop23

JOSweetHeart said:


> I have so many favorites! Smile Smile Smile
> 
> The Kid, City Slickers 1 & 2, Lethal Weapon 1 & 2, Con Air, Snake Eyes, Gone In 60 Seconds, Face/Off, Phenomenon, John Q, Air Force One, The Fugitive, U.S. Marshals, Double Jeopardy, The Negotiator, Armageddon, and Frequency
> 
> The only way I will see a chick flick is if there is comedy in it. The only three that I like any are Step Mom, Runaway Bride and Where The Heart Is and my most favorite Christmas film is Ernest Saves Christmas, may Jim Varney rest in peace!
> 
> My most favorite films from my childhood are Little Big League, Angels In The Outfield, Rookie Of The Year, Baby's Day Out, The Little Rascals, and because I am a day one fan of them, every film that Mary-Kate & Ashley made.
> 
> God bless you and them always!!!
> Holly
> 
> P.S. My five most favorite trilogies are The Karate Kid, Toy Story, The Santa Clause, Back To The Future, and The Mighty Ducks, and if I have to watch a chick flick, Runaway Bride, Step Mom, and Where The Heart Is are the best ones in my opinion that I have seen.



Did you ever check out John Travolta in Michael?

Just curious

I would warn you, it's mighty crude. He's not *that* kind of angel

*I had completely forgotten about frequency - Highly underrated movie. Gonna have to dig that one out and watch it this week*


----------



## Billo_Really

Starlight said:


> I didn't see a section for movies that members enjoyed, so here one is, and if one is already started, sorry I missed seeing it.
> 
> Saw the movie "42" recently. Tho I am not a big baseball fan, I really enjoyed this movie about Jackie Robinson, who was the first African American to play in American Major League Baseball.
> 
> The movie didn't just deal with baseball, it had a human interest side that was very moving, interesting and funny in parts too. At the end of the movie, the audience clapped. I highly recommend seeing it...a really entertaining movie. One of those movies that leave a good feeling afterwards.


Baseketball is the greatest movie ever made and here is how it starts...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1-QAF8gLy0]BASEketball Opening Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Starlight said:


> I didn't see a section for movies that members enjoyed, so here one is, and if one is already started, sorry I missed seeing it.
> 
> Saw the movie "42" recently. Tho I am not a big baseball fan, I really enjoyed this movie about Jackie Robinson, who was the first African American to play in American Major League Baseball.
> 
> The movie didn't just deal with baseball, it had a human interest side that was very moving, interesting and funny in parts too. At the end of the movie, the audience clapped. I highly recommend seeing it...a really entertaining movie. One of those movies that leave a good feeling afterwards.



42 was a very good movie. I think it will replace Field of Dream as my pre baseball season movie.


----------



## Billo_Really

Here's a little more...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xiOEPA7Fms]Funny scenes From BASEketball - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztSSzTA5Z90]BASEketball (1/11) Movie CLIP - Shutting Off the Gas (1998) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

Dajjal said:


> Here is some of allegro non troppo. The first one is my favorite. The second and third link are part one and two of the same cartoon.
> 
> Allegro non Troppo - Valse Triste - YouTube
> 
> allegro non troppo 1 - YouTube
> 
> allegro non troppo 2 - YouTube



Thanks for the share Dajjal.  This movie is an art experience with such Beautiful music. It's so much more than a cartoon. The first one was my favorite too.  Just added it.


----------



## Starlight

Two Thumbs said:


> The Princess Bride
> Blazing Saddles
> Quest for the Holy Grail
> 
> 
> All great movies, but what sets them apart is all the lines that I can quote from there that are so so cool



I haven't seen "The Princess Bride",, Two Thumbs, so looked it up, and the first comments I saw were from a viewer that talked about all the quotes in the movie that the person could remember. It reminded me of your post...wondered if that was you. 

Blazing Saddles always reminds me of the campfire scene. and the "Just A Scratch" was hilarious in the Quest For The Holy Grail.


----------



## Starlight

JOSweetHeart said:


> I have so many favorites!
> 
> The Kid, City Slickers 1 & 2, Lethal Weapon 1 & 2, Con Air, Snake Eyes, Gone In 60 Seconds, Face/Off, Phenomenon, John Q, Air Force One, The Fugitive, U.S. Marshals, Double Jeopardy, The Negotiator, Armageddon, and Frequency
> 
> The only way I will see a chick flick is if there is comedy in it. The only three that I like any are Step Mom, Runaway Bride and Where The Heart Is and my most favorite Christmas film is Ernest Saves Christmas, may Jim Varney rest in peace!
> 
> My most favorite films from my childhood are Little Big League, Angels In The Outfield, Rookie Of The Year, Baby's Day Out, The Little Rascals, and because I am a day one fan of them, every film that Mary-Kate & Ashley made.
> 
> God bless you and them always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. My five most favorite trilogies are The Karate Kid, Toy Story, The Santa Clause, Back To The Future, and The Mighty Ducks.



You do have alot of favorites, Holly, and I've seen many of them and liked them. I thought Ernest was so funny, but my family thinks I'm nuts, so they don't share my humor.  Thanks for the shares....Good list!!


----------



## Starlight

Gracie said:


> I'm watching The Boy In The Striped Pajamas (second time I have seen it) and it never fails to amuse and horrify me at the same time. Talk about emotions battling in my head and heart. The end...horrifying. But at the same time..wicked justice which caused the amusement...if that is the correct term for it. And it isn't but I can't think of another term to use.
> 
> Anyone here see it?



I did see that movie, Gracie, and felt the same way as you did. It's not a movie you can forget. Such irony in it! Horrifying won out for me....and emotions sure do run in many different directions while watching it. I just knew what was going to happen when he changed his clothes at the fence. Liked reading your thoughts on it.


----------



## Starlight

A movie I don't think anyone has mentioned is "What About Bob? Bill Murray plays Bob, a man with many mental issues, and his Psychiatrist is played by Richard Dreyfuss. Bob has had many psychiatrists, and they either quit being psychiatrists because of Bob, or push him off on another unsuspecting psychiatrist.  

The unlucky Psychiatrist is Richard Dreyfuss, who is going on vacation, and Bob doesn't feel he can live without the psychiatrist, so he tries to find out where the Dr and his family are going. He finally went to the physicians service office, and said he was a Dr, and got the location of the vacation home, so he takes his little goldfish in a jar with him, hanging from his neck. He loved his goldfish. 

The rest of the show, is all the things he does to be a part of their family, and is driving the psychiatrist nutty, and all the things the Dr does to try and get rid of him. Bill Murray really took his part well. He was Hilarious! lol Has anyone seen it...and if so did you like it?


----------



## Wyld Kard

Some movies that I have enjoyed:

All of the Star Wars movies so far,

Raiders of the Lost Arc and the other Indiana Jones movies,

300,

The Matrix trilogy,

The Avengers,

Blade,

Alien series


----------



## Dajjal

Starlight said:


> A movie I don't think anyone has mentioned is "What About Bob? Bill Murray plays Bob, a man with many mental issues, and his Psychiatrist is played by Richard Dreyfuss. Bob has had many psychiatrists, and they either quit being psychiatrists because of Bob, or push him off on another unsuspecting psychiatrist.
> 
> The unlucky Psychiatrist is Richard Dreyfuss, who is going on vacation, and Bob doesn't feel he can live without the psychiatrist, so he tries to find out where the Dr and his family are going. He finally went to the physicians service office, and said he was a Dr, and got the location of the vacation home, so he takes his little goldfish in a jar with him, hanging from his neck. He loved his goldfish.
> 
> The rest of the show, is all the things he does to be a part of their family, and is driving the psychiatrist nutty, and all the things the Dr does to try and get rid of him. Bill Murray really took his part well. He was Hilarious! lol Has anyone seen it...and if so did you like it?



Yea I saw it, it was funny. So was another Bill Murray film, Caddyshack.

On a different track. One film I could watch several times is, "Van Helsing".


----------



## Pop23

Jaws - Is there a better scene in any movie than when Quint gives his recollection of the sinking of the Indianapolis?

1100 men went in the water 316 came out, the sharks took the rest. June the 29th, 1945. Anyway, we delivered the bomb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nrvMNf-HEg&feature=player_detailpage]Jaws The Indianapolis Speech - YouTube[/ame]

EDITED TO ADD: Who does not shiver when they hear those words?????


----------



## Starlight

loinboy said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see a section for movies that members enjoyed, so here one is, and if one is already started, sorry I missed seeing it.
> 
> Saw the movie "42" recently. Tho I am not a big baseball fan, I really enjoyed this movie about Jackie Robinson, who was the first African American to play in American Major League Baseball.
> 
> The movie didn't just deal with baseball, it had a human interest side that was very moving, interesting and funny in parts too. At the end of the movie, the audience clapped. I highly recommend seeing it...a really entertaining movie. One of those movies that leave a good feeling afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Baseketball is the greatest movie ever made and here is how it starts...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1-QAF8gLy0]BASEketball Opening Scene - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


First time I had heard of this movie, Loinboy. Looks like a crazy, funny movie. 
Looked it up and one viewer said he watched it 25 times and another has watched if over 50times. Thanks for sharing the video about it. I might watch it once.   OOPS.....just saw more of the video's....think I'll pass on it. lol


----------



## Starlight

Pop23 said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see a section for movies that members enjoyed, so here one is, and if one is already started, sorry I missed seeing it.
> 
> Saw the movie "42" recently. Tho I am not a big baseball fan, I really enjoyed this movie about Jackie Robinson, who was the first African American to play in American Major League Baseball.
> 
> The movie didn't just deal with baseball, it had a human interest side that was very moving, interesting and funny in parts too. At the end of the movie, the audience clapped. I highly recommend seeing it...a really entertaining movie. One of those movies that leave a good feeling afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42 was a very good movie. I think it will replace Field of Dream as my pre baseball season movie.
Click to expand...


I enjoyed it more than Field Of Dreams too, Pop. It's was #1 for quite awhile. The other day in our newspaper, there was a local article about the movie, and the daughter of the pitcher who hit Jackie in the head with the baseball, said that never happened, that it hit his hand when he was trying to keep from getting hit with the ball. Some difference.  She said her dad was a good man, and that the movie wasn't all true about her dad.


----------



## Pop23

Starlight said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see a section for movies that members enjoyed, so here one is, and if one is already started, sorry I missed seeing it.
> 
> Saw the movie "42" recently. Tho I am not a big baseball fan, I really enjoyed this movie about Jackie Robinson, who was the first African American to play in American Major League Baseball.
> 
> The movie didn't just deal with baseball, it had a human interest side that was very moving, interesting and funny in parts too. At the end of the movie, the audience clapped. I highly recommend seeing it...a really entertaining movie. One of those movies that leave a good feeling afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42 was a very good movie. I think it will replace Field of Dream as my pre baseball season movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it more than Field Of Dreams too, Pop. It's was #1 for quite awhile. The other day in our newspaper, there was a local article about the movie, and the daughter of the pitcher who hit Jackie in the head with the baseball, said that never happened, that it hit his hand when he was trying to keep from getting hit with the ball. Some difference.  She said her dad was a good man, and that the movie wasn't all true about her dad.
Click to expand...


Might not have been true, but you have to admit, it REALLY added to the movie.


----------



## Gracie

That was my fav part of the movie, Pop. The story he told about the sharks and him and his crew in the water.

Second favorite part was "We need a bigger boat".


----------



## Pop23

Gracie said:


> That was my fav part of the movie, Pop. The story he told about the sharks and him and his crew in the water.
> 
> Second favorite part was "We need a bigger boat".



Have you seen the special on the making of Jaws? 

The actor that plated Quint was drunk when they shot that scene. When you think about it, it probably added to it. 

I swear I would pay 10 bucks to watch that scene over and over on the big screen!


----------



## Immanuel

Seven Days in Utopia was one I saw recently that was pretty good, although be warned it does have a Christian theme to it.

Immie


----------



## Crackerjaxon

Last really good movie I saw was _Silver Linings Playbook_.   Reminded me of the old madcap comedies with Gable, Cary Crant, Irene Dunn, Katherine Hepburn.


----------



## Michelle420

Netflix picks 

Drive

[ame=http://youtu.be/sr1NMzPVCSA]Drive - Motel Scene (HD) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/-SVfEuUTufU]Drive - Elevator Scene (HD) - YouTube[/ame]

Blue Valentine 

[ame=http://youtu.be/3oiY7W7nDeE]'Blue Valentine' Trailer HD - YouTube[/ame]

All Good Things

[ame=http://youtu.be/B7_VwoZKPRM]All Good Things - Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pop23 said:


> Did you ever check out John Travolta in Michael?
> 
> Just curious
> 
> I would warn you, it's mighty crude. He's not *that* kind of angel
> 
> *I had completely forgotten about frequency - Highly underrated movie. Gonna have to dig that one out and watch it this week*



I viewed "Michael" as a crude, clumsy, and ham-handed attack of Christianity. I lost interest after about 30 minutes and turned it off with the thought of "yeah, I get it, Hollywood hates Christians."


----------



## Pop23

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever check out John Travolta in Michael?
> 
> Just curious
> 
> I would warn you, it's mighty crude. He's not *that* kind of angel
> 
> *I had completely forgotten about frequency - Highly underrated movie. Gonna have to dig that one out and watch it this week*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I viewed "Michael" as a crude, clumsy, and ham-handed attack of Christianity. I lost interest after about 30 minutes and turned it off with the thought of "yeah, I get it, Hollywood hates Christians."
Click to expand...


I've heard that critique before and understand it completely even though I would disagree. 

Loved the comedy and as someone once said, sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pop23 said:


> I've heard that critique before and understand it completely even though I would disagree.
> 
> Loved the comedy and as someone once said, sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.



And I'm not even a Christian.


----------



## Pop23

When Harry met Sally

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=F-bsf2x-aeE]Katz's Delicatessen - in "When Harry Met Sally" - YouTube[/ame]

Great movie - Great scene

I'll have what she's having......


----------



## Pop23

Monty Python & the Holy Grail - The Black Knight scene

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKhEw7nD9C4&feature=player_detailpage]Monty Python-The Black Knight - YouTube[/ame]

The French Taunter

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=A8yjNbcKkNY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=A8yjNbcKkNY[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

I love movies.

Movies that I have loved and have impacted me oh my what a choice. OK let's start here. 

The Big Country.  Best soliloquy ever by a poor man raging against a rich man.  Check this out and no shit you have to have to see this movie. I love it to death. 







*   Major Henry Terrill: What do you want Hannassey?

Rufus Hannassey: Just payin' back the call that you and your men did to my boys this mornin'... sorry I wasn't there to give you the proper welcome.

 got me something to say that's about thirty years overdue.

 This is a mighty fine house, Major Terrill, a gentleman's house. Those are mighty fine clothes your wearin'. Well, maybe you got some of these folks fooled, but you ain't got me fooled, not by a damn sight! 

The Hannassey's know and admire a real gentleman when they seen one, and they recgonize the smell of a high tone skunk when they smell one.

 Now, I'm not here tonight complaining about twenty-three of your brave men, beating three of my boys until they couldn't stand. Maybe they had it coming anyway - they're full grown and can take their lickin's. 

I'm also not here complaining that you're trying to buy the Big Muddy, to keep my cows from water. It's interesting to see the daughter of a genuine gentleman like Glenn Maragon under this roof!

 I'll tell you why I'm here, Major Terrill. The next time you come a busting and blazing into my place scaring the kids and the women folks, when you invade my home, like you was the law or God Almighty... 

then I say to you, I've seen every kind of critter God ever made, and I ain't never seen a more meaner, lower, pitiful, yellow, stinking hyprocrite than you!

 Now you can swallow up a lot of folks and make them like it, but you ain't swallowing me, I'm stuck in your crawl, Major Terrill, and you can't spit me out! You hear me now! 

You've rode into my place and beat my men for the last time and I give ya warning, you step foot in Blanco Canyon once more and this country goin' to run red with blood until there ain't one of us left! 

Now I don't hold mine so precious, so if you want to start, here, start now! *


Whoooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. 

What a kick ass movie it is. Can watch it a million quizzillion times. 

The Big Country (1958) - Quotes - IMDb






And the showdown at the end is to die for. Well for girls like me, lol.


----------



## tinydancer

Zulu oh Zulu for sure.


----------



## tinydancer

Pop23 said:


> Jaws - Is there a better scene in any movie than when Quint gives his recollection of the sinking of the Indianapolis?
> 
> 1100 men went in the water 316 came out, the sharks took the rest. June the 29th, 1945. Anyway, we delivered the bomb
> 
> Jaws The Indianapolis Speech - YouTube
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: Who does not shiver when they hear those words?????



I love it because you sit there mesmerized when he tells the story that probably most have never heard and most won't. I knew the story before the movie. I sat straight up when Dreyfuss confronted him on it over the tattoo. 

But for levity, when the Sheriff is doling out the chum and bitching away by himself and the shark comes up and does a "swim by" and he backs up and looks at Quint and goes "we're going to need a bigger boat" has to be a classic freaking funny moment. 

That's what makes that movie so special. It embraces everything. I still scream and my feet still raise. What a great movie!


----------



## Big Black Dog

I think the movie, "Where the Red Fern Grows" is an excellent movie.  We need more like it in this day and age.


----------



## Starlight

Pop23 said:


> Jaws - Is there a better scene in any movie than when Quint gives his recollection of the sinking of the Indianapolis?
> 
> 1100 men went in the water 316 came out, the sharks took the rest. June the 29th, 1945. Anyway, we delivered the bomb
> 
> Jaws The Indianapolis Speech - YouTube
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: Who does not shiver when they hear those words?????



Exceptional scene, Pop! Absoulutely Spellbinding! Thanks for sharing.  It really brings it home how much more is involvedi, than it just being a scary killer shark movie.


----------



## Starlight

Pop23 said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42 was a very good movie. I think it will replace Field of Dream as my pre baseball season movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it more than Field Of Dreams too, Pop. It's was #1 for quite awhile. The other day in our newspaper, there was a local article about the movie, and the daughter of the pitcher who hit Jackie in the head with the baseball, said that never happened, that it hit his hand when he was trying to keep from getting hit with the ball. Some difference.  She said her dad was a good man, and that the movie wasn't all true about her dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might not have been true, but you have to admit, it REALLY added to the movie.
Click to expand...


I saw this quote today, Pop, and it looks like the pitcher did try to hit him in the head, but Jackie raised his arm to protect his head, and the ball hit him in the arm instead. 

 "From Sports Illustrated, May 5, 1997:

 On May 17, when Pittsburgh pitcher Fritz Ostermueller nearly beaned him with a rising fastballit struck Robinson's arm as he jerked it up to shield his headthe Dodgers in the dugout rose to their feet, gathered on the steps and peppered Ostermueller with threats and profanity. In the May 24 Pittsburgh Courier, Robinson's closest friend among the writers, Wendell Smith, wrote, "It was then that they displayed, probably for the first time, that they regard him as one of them."


----------



## Pop23

Starlight said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it more than Field Of Dreams too, Pop. It's was #1 for quite awhile. The other day in our newspaper, there was a local article about the movie, and the daughter of the pitcher who hit Jackie in the head with the baseball, said that never happened, that it hit his hand when he was trying to keep from getting hit with the ball. Some difference.  She said her dad was a good man, and that the movie wasn't all true about her dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might not have been true, but you have to admit, it REALLY added to the movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw this quote today, Pop, and it looks like the pitcher did try to hit him in the head, but Jackie raised his arm to protect his head, and the ball hit him in the arm instead.
> 
> "From Sports Illustrated, May 5, 1997:
> 
> On May 17, when Pittsburgh pitcher Fritz Ostermueller nearly beaned him with a rising fastballit struck Robinson's arm as he jerked it up to shield his headthe Dodgers in the dugout rose to their feet, gathered on the steps and peppered Ostermueller with threats and profanity. In the May 24 Pittsburgh Courier, Robinson's closest friend among the writers, Wendell Smith, wrote, "It was then that they displayed, probably for the first time, that they regard him as one of them."
Click to expand...


I played baseball (high school). I don't know how many times I was beaned. Never fun, but we wore helmets. I can't imagine getting hit with just a cap on.

OUCH


----------



## blackhawk

I don't go to movies much anymore for some reason the older I got the more I noticed a lot of them sucked the two most recent I saw were Lincoln and Zero Dark Thirty enjoyed both of them I might see Ironman 3 and the new Star Trek.


----------



## MikeK

Out of Africa.

This movie is a perfect blend of cast, scenery, story, and a captivating musical score (by the late John Barry).   
 I've watched it many times and will watch it again and again.  It takes me away every time.


----------



## Gracie

Little Big Man.

Snake eyes, lol


----------



## JohnA

There are many movies i enjoy and watch again but my #1 favorite is CASABLANCA


----------



## Starlight

Immanuel said:


> Seven Days in Utopia was one I saw recently that was pretty good, although be warned it does have a Christian theme to it.
> 
> Immie



I saw that movie, Immanuel and liked it....good movie.  Isn't that weird that we have to warn about a movie having a Christian theme....how the world has changed....It's a wonder they don't have a warning in the trailer...Oh Oh Warning....Christian Theme. Enter at your own risk!


----------



## Starlight

Crackerjaxon said:


> Last really good movie I saw was _Silver Linings Playbook_.   Reminded me of the old madcap comedies with Gable, Cary Crant, Irene Dunn, Katherine Hepburn.



I Loved the Silver Linings Playbook movie, Crackerjaxon! It just came out on video last tuesday. We saw it at the theater, and watched it again on dvd. When I first watched it, before Bradley Cooper went on his medication, I wondered what we came to see ....but after that and when Jennifer Lawrence came on the screen....I really liked it. I can see how she got the Oscar for best actress. I think she and Bradley Cooper are making their third or fourth movie together. Together they make a great team! 

The old movies like you mentioned were classics that will always entertain.


----------



## tinydancer

Robert Mitchum. Where do I start?

Night of the Hunter. Oh sweet lord bury me after this one. Oh my I can barely breathe when I watch it.


----------



## Starlight

drifter said:


> Netflix picks
> 
> Drive
> 
> Drive - Motel Scene (HD) - YouTube
> 
> Drive - Elevator Scene (HD) - YouTube
> 
> Blue Valentine
> 
> 'Blue Valentine' Trailer HD - YouTube
> 
> All Good Things
> 
> All Good Things - Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube



Thanks for the preview video's, drifter.  I've seen all three of those movies. The last one was a true story.  I think Ryan Gosling is a good actor and he won a critcs award for best actor in the Drive movie. My favorite movie of his is " Fracture" with Anthony Hopkins and Ryan.

I loved the car Anthony Hopkins drove in the "Fracture" movie..Wow! I think it was based on a true story too. Ryan played an attorney, and Anthony Hopkins was trying to beat a charge of shooting his wife. There were alot of twists and turns in it.


----------



## Gracie

Empire of the Sun


----------



## Gracie

Hunt for Red October.

One ping only, Vasili.


----------



## Dajjal

Gladiator
Conan the barbarian, and Conan the destroyer.
Hellboy and Hellboy 2
Men in black 1&2


----------



## tinydancer

Night of the Hunter. 

Love and hate on his knuckles. Mitchum was so good. He makes my heart spin, He is really that good. 

Check out the "love"


----------



## tinydancer

Can we talk Tombstone?


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> Night of the Hunter.
> 
> Love and hate on his knuckles. Mitchum was so good. He makes my heart spin, He is really that good.
> 
> Check out the "love"



Robert Mitchum was terrific in nearly everything he did...


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> Can we talk Tombstone?



'k... which part of it...?


----------



## Pop23

War of the Worlds both the classic and the Tom Cruise version


----------



## Dajjal

Films by Stanley Kubrick have had a big effect on me during my lifetime.

The first one I saw was "paths of glory", shown in a local school hall one rainy night when I was a boy.

There were no seats in the hall so I sat on the stage next to the screen and before long I was glad I was soaked with rain because it concealed my tears. That was the first anti war film I had seen. I later saw "the victors" not by Kubrick.

The next big impact Kubrick had on me was when I went to London on the train to see the opening of 
2001 a space oddessy. I sat in the front row of a huge widescreen in the cinerama cinema. I had to look sideways to see the whole screen. It blew my mind, and I came out of the cinema and crawled down the pavement feeling like an ant. Then the whole thing got reinforced as a trauma because I had missed the last train, so I wandered the city streets all night. I was propositioned by prostitutes, and foolishly I turned them down. Then I was hassled by alchoholics while trying to rest on a park bench.

The next Kubrick film that had a big impact on me was "Clockwork Orange" I was just settling down to watch disney time on TV and a homosexual friend of mine came to the door and asked me out to see the film. On the way we hung out on hampsted heath where he pointed out to me some homosexual hangouts where men were having sex in the bushes.( I am not a homosexual and found it taxing) Then he took me to a park with a ferris wheel, and convinced me to go on it. I was promply sick. We finished up in the cinema where "Clockwork Orange" almost made me sick too. 

And did I mention "Barry Lyndon" well that had an impact on me too.


----------



## shaferar

The movie race to nowhere is really good. It gives a good insight into the testing that is going on in schools


----------



## Pop23

If you've never seen it, check out *reign over me*. Adam Sandler in a dramatic role. 

Highly underrated movie

I think it's instant streaming on Crackle


----------



## Dajjal

I enjoyed "the blob" and waited years for the return of the blob. When it came it was sickening.


----------



## Starlight

Wildcard said:


> Some movies that I have enjoyed:
> 
> All of the Star Wars movies so far,
> 
> Raiders of the Lost Arc and the other Indiana Jones movies,
> 
> 300,
> 
> The Matrix trilogy,
> 
> The Avengers,
> 
> Blade,
> 
> Alien series





Very popular movies, Wildcard. I have seen all of them except for 300. Wil have to check it out. If it's anything like The Gladiator, I'll like it. Thanks for your list.


----------



## Starlight

Dajjal said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> A movie I don't think anyone has mentioned is "What About Bob? Bill Murray plays Bob, a man with many mental issues, and his Psychiatrist is played by Richard Dreyfuss. Bob has had many psychiatrists, and they either quit being psychiatrists because of Bob, or push him off on another unsuspecting psychiatrist.
> 
> The unlucky Psychiatrist is Richard Dreyfuss, who is going on vacation, and Bob doesn't feel he can live without the psychiatrist, so he tries to find out where the Dr and his family are going. He finally went to the physicians service office, and said he was a Dr, and got the location of the vacation home, so he takes his little goldfish in a jar with him, hanging from his neck. He loved his goldfish.
> 
> The rest of the show, is all the things he does to be a part of their family, and is driving the psychiatrist nutty, and all the things the Dr does to try and get rid of him. Bill Murray really took his part well. He was Hilarious! lol Has anyone seen it...and if so did you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I saw it, it was funny. So was another Bill Murray film, Caddyshack.
> 
> On a different track. One film I could watch several times is, "Van Helsing".
Click to expand...


Have never seen Van Helsing, Dajjal, and have never been too interested in Frankenstein movies, but I do like Hugh Jackman and Kate Beckinsale. One Frankenstein movie I did like was.... "Young Frankenstein" which was absolutely ridiculous. and I loved it! lol Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pop23

Starlight said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some movies that I have enjoyed:
> 
> All of the Star Wars movies so far,
> 
> Raiders of the Lost Arc and the other Indiana Jones movies,
> 
> 300,
> 
> The Matrix trilogy,
> 
> The Avengers,
> 
> Blade,
> 
> Alien series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very popular movies, Wildcard. I have seen all of them except for 300. Wil have to check it out. If it's anything like The Gladiator, I'll like it. Thanks for your list.
Click to expand...


Loved em all but 300

Simply silly IMHO

Oh, and Kate Beckinsale, if I could, I would have her baby.....

Just sayin.


----------



## Dajjal

I found the violent scenes in 300 a bit strong. That is until I watched the spartacus TV series.
I cannot even see how they can make such films without killing people. I assume it is largely computer animation laid over actual scenes. Otherwise there would be a lot of dead actors.


----------



## SanTropez

Watched a great movie the other night for the first time by Japanese director Yasujiro Ozu (1903-1963) - called Early Summer. Liked it so much, went out and rented another of his which is part of the Criterion Collection, Late Fall. Terrific movies and cinematography, camera angles - all B&W of course. 

Thank God that some channels actually televise foreign filmmakers, or I'd cancel cable altogether for the drivel that's shown hour in and hour out.


----------



## Mr. H.

I enjoyed Jack Reacher w/Tom Cruise. Some goofy moments, but entertaining.
And no, I haven't read any of the books.


----------



## Starlight

Mr. H. said:


> I enjoyed Jack Reacher w/Tom Cruise. Some goofy moments, but entertaining.
> And no, I haven't read any of the books.



I enjoyed Jack Reacher with Tom Cruise too, Mr. H. He took his part really well, even though my daughter didn't want to see it, because she reads the books, and she said Tom Cruise was too short to play the part.  She had to agree, he had the same arrogance etc as in the books, and she liked the movie too.


----------



## Mom

Don't watch Lincoln, unless your other hobby is reading a dictionary.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dajjal said:


> I found the violent scenes in 300 a bit strong. That is until I watched the spartacus TV series.
> I cannot even see how they can make such films without killing people. I assume it is largely computer animation laid over actual scenes. Otherwise there would be a lot of dead actors.



Ah Spartacus, socially acceptable porn...


----------



## Mr. H.

Well, it was made in 1986 but I finally got around to watching Peggy Sue Got Married. 

A Francis Ford Coppola film.

AND I LIKED IT!

Peggy Sue Got Married (1986) - IMDb


----------



## IrishTexanChick

I loved Gangster Squad.


----------



## Pop23

Watched Life of Pi this past week. Thought it was very good.


----------



## hangover

International House, made in 1932 with W.C. Fields, Jessie Hopkins Joyce, Bella Lagosi, George Burns & Gracie Allen, Baby Rose Marie, Cab Calaway and many more.







Candy, with Ringo Starr and Marlon Brando.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XghPOP2b9mw]Candy (1968) Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7h66c_cab-calloway-reefer-man-best-hq_music


----------



## Sarah G

I just saw The Perks of Being a Wallflower on Showtime this weekend.  It was so good.


----------



## hangover

The Island...about clones who's body parts are harvested for the rich people they are clones of.


----------



## Billo_Really

Two Thumbs said:


> Rudy
> 
> I still see other grown men get all weeping during that movie.


When I think of Rudy, I think of Dolemite.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogyJ0hTpTrY]DOLEMITE!!!!! Compilation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz

World War Z.

Betweet Krokodil and bath salts. It could happen.


----------



## hangover

Seven Beauties....about a guy in Italy that has seven sisters that he tries to protect their virtues, ends up killing a guy that boinks one, cuts him up in pieces and ships them to different places in suitcases on different trains. Cops track him down, convict him, put him in the funny farm, then let him out to go fight in WWII, gets caught by the Germans and thrown into a concentration camp. The ending is hilarious.


----------



## Starlight

Sarah G said:


> I just saw The Perks of Being a Wallflower on Showtime this weekend.  It was so good.



I heard it was really good from a friend also Sarah. Thanks for sharing your thoughts on it.  I have it next in line on netflix, and looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## hangover

What Dreams may come, starring Robin Williams...About life after death.


----------



## hangover

The Groove Tube....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1n5tShQpGM]"I'm Looking Over a Four Leaf Clover" - Chevy Chase and Ken Shapiro - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UuF80YYzPA]Safety Sam.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC0IQA5OUAA]Wizards - Religion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

Melancholy, RIP Lee, thanks....Paint Your Wagon
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnbiRDNaDeo]Lee Marvin - Wandering Star - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

Surrogates-starring Bruce Willis....about society living their lives through virtual reality surrogates.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tj-sC92wows]Surrogates Official Movie Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

Just saw The Hangover III, just as sick as the other two, but funny.


----------



## Michelle420

Starlight said:


> I didn't see a section for movies that members enjoyed, so here one is, and if one is already started, sorry I missed seeing it.
> 
> Saw the movie "42" recently. Tho I am not a big baseball fan, I really enjoyed this movie about Jackie Robinson, who was the first African American to play in American Major League Baseball.
> 
> The movie didn't just deal with baseball, it had a human interest side that was very moving, interesting and funny in parts too. At the end of the movie, the audience clapped. I highly recommend seeing it...a really entertaining movie. One of those movies that leave a good feeling afterwards.



I liked:

21 Jumpstreet

This is 40

Drive (Pretty much most of Ryan Gosling's movies)


----------



## g5000

Dajjal said:


> Here is some of allegro non troppo. The first one is my favorite. The second and third link are part one and two of the same cartoon.
> 
> Allegro non Troppo - Valse Triste - YouTube
> 
> allegro non troppo 1 - YouTube
> 
> allegro non troppo 2 - YouTube



Added to my Netflix queue.  Thanks!


----------



## Dajjal

I saw 2012 on Sunday. it was the British television premiere and I am sure I did not see it at the cinema or get the DVD. But I found some of it eerily familiar. I may have seen something with the same kind of theme years ago.

I suppose it you could call it the ultimate disaster movie, considering that the world ends.
I found it very spectacular, but a bit exhausting.


----------



## hangover

Armageddon starring Bruce Willis. Great performance.


----------



## hangover

another Grove Tube clip.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBvpj0cCHLA]The Groove Tube (The KOKO Show ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

Caddy Shack clip...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrcgjMJmvNg]Full Playing Through scene by request - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

American Wedding clip...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lqc_DZdOZ0]American Pie (Stifler Eating Dog Shit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart

hangover said:


> Armageddon starring Bruce Willis. Great performance.


I wanted to put my arms around Ben Affleck when I heard him cry out "I love you!" to Bruce before that big boom happened.   

God bless you and them two wonderful actors always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Sunshine

I like a good scary movie.  Not I said 'scary' not 'gorey.'  There were a couple of good ones on cable just before Halloween:

Wishcraft was a new take on the old 'genie in the bottle' tale, and the end wasn't predictable as most are.

Mama was also really creepy.  

I have to commend the movie makers on those two.  Very little of that fake blood, and they kept your attention.


----------



## hangover

Porky's clip...just try to not laugh...betcha can't
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzwQ8_H3DFw]Hands Down the Funniest Scene from the movie Porky's - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

Awakenings starring Robin Williams- true story about  a doctor that brings a bunch of people out of a state of frozen catatonic rigidness in 1969, who had contracted influenza epidemic in the 1920's. Robert De Niro is one of the patients...awesome movie....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAz-prw_W2A]Awakenings - Trailer - (1990) - HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

What the Bleep do we Know...is a great movie if you're into quantum physics...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMfCvdyaNGQ]What The Bleep Do We Know- Water Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111




----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ That all goes for me too. The ones that I did list earlier in this chat were just my most favorites, but there are plenty of other films that I thought were good when I saw them.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## hangover

Go ahead and list some of those movies, that's what this thread is about. I'm always interested in hearing about movies I haven't seen yet.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ The Outsiders is a good film, but it is sad. Jingle All The Way is a good Christmas film. First Kid, The Sandlot (in 1993), Firewall, Live Free Or Die Hard, and Parental Guidance, to me, are good and High Crime and Twisted which both star Ashley Judd are good too. 

God bless you and her always!!!   

Holly


----------



## hangover

I really enjoyed RED with Bruce Willis....RED II will be out on DVD at the end of November...I can't wait.


----------



## hangover

Jet Li movies...The one....Kiss of the Dragon....and Forbidden kingdom with Jackie Chan....great flicks!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx3BPQ8Li78]JACKIE CHAN vs JET LI ( dublado ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWlyvYl_czg]Kiss Of The Dragon Final Fight 1080P - Fraps Test - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

A great friend I never got to meet, thanks for the memories Paul. RIP
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHf7TD4qwjk]Paul Newman - Cool Hand Luke - Plastic Jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

Lots of Good movie reviews listed....added alot of them to my netflix queque...Many Thanks! 

I recently watched a Very Interesting Movie, Documentary called "Blackfish" about Sea World and their Killer Whales that Perform in their shows. Orca whales are family oriented and always are with their families in the wild. 

Sea World would steal the parents baby whales and you would see the parents crying for their babies. Very Sad! They would put the babies in very small water tanks, and were cruel to the whales while training them.

If the Whales would do something wrong while they were being trained, food was withheld from them and their older Whale companion. The older whale companion would get mad at the whale making the mistakes and having their food taken away, and the older whale would bite and scratch the younger whale so badly it was bleeding and then put them in the small tank alone with no food for quite awhile as punishment.

One of the Orca whales Tilikum who was treated so badly, is the whale that killed 2 trainers. He weighs 10,000 pounds. Sea World did not tell the trainers that Tilikum had killed a trainer a few years before, and he killed another trainer at the Orlando, Florida, Sea Park in 2010.

Sea World has been ordered by the court to use more stringent measures to protect their trainers, but they are appealing the order. 

It's a 2013 movie that came out on video last Tuesday.


----------



## hangover

I just watched ...Amazon Women on the Moon...from 1987,,,on Showtime. I can't believe I've never seen it before. It's kinda like ...The Grove Tube. Cool.


----------



## g5000

hangover said:


> What the Bleep do we Know...is a great movie if you're into quantum physics...



It's a movie for people who know nothing about quantum physics and thus are easily scammed into believing some of the most ridiculous nonsense out there, which is probably why they gave it that title.

That's a movie that hijacked the hard work of physicists and created a big heaping bowl of manure for the credulous to consume.

It was made in Oregon, which explains a lot.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Thanks to Netflix.....recently watched these movies and found them to be very pleasant surprises. 

Super 8----Well done kid action pic......coming of age stuff.
Monsieur Lazhar------French drama dealing with mourning. 
Butter------Little Miss Sunshine type comedy with a great little actress in the lead. 
Safety Not Guaranteed------Quirky independent film worth a look


----------



## hangover

g5000 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the Bleep do we Know...is a great movie if you're into quantum physics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a movie for people who know nothing about quantum physics and thus are easily scammed into believing some of the most ridiculous nonsense out there, which is probably why they gave it that title.
> 
> That's a movie that hijacked the hard work of physicists and created a big heaping bowl of manure for the credulous to consume.
> 
> It was made in Oregon, which explains a lot.
Click to expand...


^^^^doubt he hast seen the movie. There are at least a half dozen credible quantum physicists in the movie. Some critics.....probably a creationist.


----------



## hangover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7dhztBnpxg]What The Bleep Do We Know ?! Intro trailer compilation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeFuc-qFKoA]Power of Thought - A Quantum Perspective - By Kent Healy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## g5000

hangover said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the Bleep do we Know...is a great movie if you're into quantum physics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a movie for people who know nothing about quantum physics and thus are easily scammed into believing some of the most ridiculous nonsense out there, which is probably why they gave it that title.
> 
> That's a movie that hijacked the hard work of physicists and created a big heaping bowl of manure for the credulous to consume.
> 
> It was made in Oregon, which explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^doubt he hast seen the movie. There are at least a half dozen credible quantum physicists in the movie. Some critics.....probably a creationist.
Click to expand...


Oh, I've seen it, all right.  

It's a supersized bowl of hashish.




> *One of the few legitimate academics in the film, David Albert, a philosopher of physics at Columbia University, is outraged at the final product.* He says that he spent four hours patiently explaining to the filmmakers why quantum mechanics has nothing to do with consciousness or spirituality, only to see his statements edited and cut to the point where it appears as though he and the spirit warrior are speaking with one voice.



Dressing up mysticism as quantum physics

Dishonest hacks.


----------



## hangover

g5000 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a movie for people who know nothing about quantum physics and thus are easily scammed into believing some of the most ridiculous nonsense out there, which is probably why they gave it that title.
> 
> That's a movie that hijacked the hard work of physicists and created a big heaping bowl of manure for the credulous to consume.
> 
> It was made in Oregon, which explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^doubt he hast seen the movie. There are at least a half dozen credible quantum physicists in the movie. Some critics.....probably a creationist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I've seen it, all right.
> 
> It's a supersized bowl of hashish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the few legitimate academics in the film, David Albert, a philosopher of physics at Columbia University, is outraged at the final product.* He says that he spent four hours patiently explaining to the filmmakers why quantum mechanics has nothing to do with consciousness or spirituality, only to see his statements edited and cut to the point where it appears as though he and the spirit warrior are speaking with one voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dressing up mysticism as quantum physics
> 
> Dishonest hacks.
Click to expand...


A philosopher not a physicist. Like Sarah Palin pretending to know what she doesn't. I bet you're a creationist like Palin.

This thread is MOVIES YOU'VE ENJOYED, not ones you didn't. Take a hike asshole.


----------



## Noomi

Catching Fire. Saw it last night, was freaking amazing.


----------



## Rozman

I have tried to watch the Hunger Games the first movie...
Tried and tried and tried...I gave it a 5-10 minutes every time.
Still trying to figure out what the big deal is supposed to be with this.I just don't get it.


----------



## Noomi

Rozman said:


> I have tried to watch the Hunger Games the first movie...
> Tried and tried and tried...I gave it a 5-10 minutes every time.
> Still trying to figure out what the big deal is supposed to be with this.I just don't get it.



Have you read the books?


----------



## Drumhead

This movie has influenced several movies since it was released back in 1973. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NDXWHlkcag]Bruce Lee Enter The Dragon Fight Scene 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

I watched this the other night was up late and couldn't sleep.

It was really weird but I got pulled in. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/fJ1O1vb9AUU]The Master - Official Trailer (2012) [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

As a followup, some movies I do not recall seeing mentioned.

The first 3 Bourne series of movies (Identity, Suprermacy, Ultimatum)
Crocodile Dundee
Warlock
The Dark Knight
Grumpy Old Men
Predator
Taxi Driver
Arthur

I like several of the movies mentioned thus far by several others.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Real Time....

I just started watching a film called  "King of Devil's Island" on Netflix. I have no idea if the film will turn out to be great or not. 

But!  Between the 8min. and 9min. mark....there is an epic commentary on what it means to be an American. 

Watch it if you can. It is one of those little things that might put a smile on your face......while at the same time......making you think. 

........


----------



## hangover

I just saw a thread on Hy Brazil in the Science and Technology section and it reminded me of the movie Erick the Viking
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8IBnfkcrsM]Hy_Brazil is sinking.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## manonfire

I found 'The Warrior' quite interesting.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Watched a chick flick with the wife, "Safe Haven." 






Pretty predictable and followed the typical formula, until the last 10 minutes. It has quite the surprising twist at the end.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Heavy Metal The Movie and Heavy Metal 2000 are both great movies.


----------



## hangover

This is a very freaky movie...after I watched it I wondered what just happened...not sure I enjoyed it....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3A3-zSOBT4]Inception - Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

I just watched Sherlock Holmes/Game of Shadows starring Robert Downy Jr. for the fourth time, on HBO. All that coke didn't fry his brain too bad.


----------



## Starlight

Had already seen the movie "War Horse" at the theater when it came out, but watched it again last night. It's a Very Good movie, but really sad in parts....made me cry.  There were 14 horses took the part of the main horse at different times. 

The main horse was Beautiful and also portrayed "Seabiscuit" in that movie also...he's a good actor.


----------



## hangover

Ever wonder why aliens don't have genitals? This one does.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdHUQtnJsyQ]Paul International Movie Trailer 2 Official (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs6H5nNZb1M]Ultimate Argument for Evolution, Clip from the movie Paul (2011) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

Just saw REDII, very funny, but not as good as the first one. Sequels rarely are.

Johnnie Depp's LONE RANGER comes out on DVD today. Anybody seen it? How was it?

Stalone and De Niro have a Geritol fighters movie coming out. Geeah! Just what everyone wants to see,...senor citizens in a boxing match! Would you really pay to see this?


----------



## hangover

Lone Ranger was disappointing. The movie made him out to be a Dudley Do Right. The movie was all wrong about the Comanche. They never hung out in Utah, the Ute's and Lakota did. Comanche hung out in southern Arizona and northern Mexico. The Movie was made in Utah and New Mexico and Colorado, not Texas. There is nothing in Texas that looks like that. Texas is one butt ugly state. And all the killing in that movie, I'm sure, made Walt Disney roll in his grave.


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwfIf1WMhgc]Schindler's List - Official Trailer [1993] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"Wreck-It Ralph" is a recent fav, and has one of the funniest bits in recent memory, "When did videogames become so scary and violent?!"


----------



## Dajjal

hangover said:


> This is a very freaky movie...after I watched it I wondered what just happened...not sure I enjoyed it....
> Inception - Trailer - YouTube



I purchased the dvd because I liked the spectacular effects in the trailer, but I also did not follow the plot. Also when you have seen the trailer, you have seen most of the special effects in the film.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Just saw "The Wolf of Wall Street."

Leonardo DiCaprio is an amazing actor, and the movie is very entertaining. A very long film that rubs your nose in the fact that Wall Street is run by a bunch of crooks. 

Good movie.


----------



## blackhawk

Saw Lone Survivor today very good stays pretty much true to the book after seeing that you will never doubt what true bad asses navy seals are.


----------



## Mr. H.

Cashback was very good. It's on Nutflix. 

Cashback (2006) - IMDb


----------



## LoneLaugher

Barney's Version

Highly recommended.


----------



## Immanuel

LoneLaugher said:


> Barney's Version
> 
> Highly recommended.



So,you like the purple dinosaur?  I thought you were older than that.



Immie


----------



## Luissa

Immanuel said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barney's Version
> 
> 
> 
> Highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So,you like the purple dinosaur?  I thought you were older than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



Or Canadian comedies.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixieStix

Gracie said:


> I'm watching The Boy In The Striped Pajamas (second time I have seen it) and it never fails to amuse and horrify me at the same time. Talk about emotions battling in my head and heart. The end...horrifying. But at the same time..wicked justice which caused the amusement...if that is the correct term for it. And it isn't but I can't think of another term to use.
> 
> Anyone here see it?



I watched it tonight Gracie. That was so sad, and I believe some may call it poetic justice in a twisted perverted kind of way .Others may call it Karma. Poor poor Bruno


----------



## Michelle420

I saw this last night it was pretty good

[ame=http://youtu.be/bpXfcTF6iVk]Prisoners Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Hugh Jackman, Jake Gyllenhaal Movie HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

PixieStix said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching The Boy In The Striped Pajamas (second time I have seen it) and it never fails to amuse and horrify me at the same time. Talk about emotions battling in my head and heart. The end...horrifying. But at the same time..wicked justice which caused the amusement...if that is the correct term for it. And it isn't but I can't think of another term to use.
> 
> Anyone here see it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it tonight Gracie. That was so sad, and I believe some may call it poetic justice in a twisted perverted kind of way .Others may call it Karma. Poor poor Bruno
Click to expand...


I agree completely. Might be the best movie showing the true horrors of the Nazi regime


----------



## hangover

Just watched ELYSIUM with Matt Damon last night. He plays a cyborg. Apocalyptic.


----------



## Uncensored2008

hangover said:


> Just watched ELYSIUM with Matt Damon last night. He plays a cyborg. Apocalyptic.



Was it worth watching?


----------



## Wyld Kard

Godzilla movies are great!


----------



## Gracie

The new Riddick was good. Just watched that 2 days ago.


----------



## namvet

Treasure of the Sierra Madre (1948)


----------



## hangover

THIS IS THE END.... shows how sick today's generation is.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Just saw "This Is The End" the other night. There's 90 mins of my life I'll never get back. 

"Streets of Fire" is a fave, very rewatchable, great music. Little campy a lot of the dialogue, but forgiveable.


----------



## longknife

I normally don't post on threads like this but will now.

Saw White House Down after the Super Dud Bowl.

A lot of action.
Some good acting.
An interesting plot line.
Expected ending.

I especially liked the little girl, Emma. She was pretty good.  

I'd rate it 4.5 out of 5.


----------



## Uncensored2008

I watched "Side Effects" on Netflix. 

This was a surprisingly good film with a lot of twists. Though not entirely original, it borrows some major plot elements from other films, but Jude Law is superb and makes the movies his own. The initial focus is on the effects anti-depressants have on people, some of them fatal. But the film takes a turn and is in the end a thriller. 

I found it a top notch film.


----------



## namvet

the SB should have went to comedy central


----------



## Truthseeker420

Memento


----------



## SayMyName

Amelie, the French film of a few years ago.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q537310azE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q537310azE[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2

*The Dictator* made me laugh so hard and so long I had to stop the video until I could once again regain my composure.

Funniest movie scene I've ever seen.

Watch this and tell me you didn't cry with laughter.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFCEBWkLwqc]The Dictator "Helicopter" Extended Clip Official 2012 [1080 HD] - Sacha Baron Cohen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2

Has anyone liked Johnny Knoxville's, Bad Grampa? I like that character's reality pranks in episodes of Jackass. And I can appreciate that kind of humor as well as other forms and expressions of comedy.

The ones I can't stand are these two British comics.

*Russell Brand. *Hate him. Hate his attitude and look. Hate that Katy Perry found him attractive.

*Ricky Gervais.* Hate him. Hate his attitude. Hate that Jerry Seinfeld included him in a recent episode of Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee. He produced a reality series that was so ugly in attitude and spirit I refused to ever watch a single episode. He finds a guy who is not very bright and seems to just insult the shit out of this earnest looking dullard.  But the insults aren't the show's Unique Selling Proposition. They send the dullard (named Carl) to various places to perform certain acts or jobs or go through certain experiences with the sole purpose of showing how dumb Carl is. The poor guy is just being publicly insulted and victimized for Gervais' entertainment and profit.

He's an unfunny, mean spirited little fuck, I think

How do I know this much about the show? I saw clips played when he was guest on some of the talk shows.


----------



## BDBoop

I have yet to get tired of The Princess Bride.


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/twG_ccsz9OQ]This is The End 2013 scaring emma watson scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

It's tough for me to pick one singular favorite. It's tough for me even to pick 25 or less favorites.

The best I can do is limit myself to picking 12.

My list goes a little something like this (in no specific order):

1.) _*WarGames*_ &#8212; Birth of the age of personal computing meets Cold War doomsday clock.

2.) _*Scent of a Woman*_ &#8212; It's nice to have a bit of that antiquated concept of integrity.

3.) _*Paper Moon*_ &#8212; A humorous take on the characters in the American Midwest who suffered through The Great Depression.

4.) _*The Breakfast Club*_ &#8212; I'm not sure if there has ever been any other film that combines sociology and anthropology at the micro level and psychology at both personal and group levels any better than this scintillating gem.

5.) _*American Beauty*_ &#8212; The typical dysfunctional, suburban middle-class American family.

6.) _*The Passion of the Christ*_ &#8212; I watch it every time I think things can't possibly get any worse for me, i.e. when I'm thinking the grass is greener everywhere but my neck of the woods. (Thank You, precious Jesus Christ my Saviour, for loving me.)

7.) _*Cool Hand Luke*_ &#8212; For all of us who march to the beat of a different drummer, so to speak. For us who don't like to play by the rules when we have questions about who made the rules.

8.) _*The Outlaw Josey Wales*_ &#8212; I thank God for the brave Americans who fought to survive in the lawlessness of The Reconstruction in the Southern U.S.

9.) Tie, _*Quo Vadis*_ and _*Schindler's List*_ &#8212; The chronicle of the birth of my Faith; the horror of the nightmarish way a charismatic, Satan-worshipping, demon-possessed madman was able to camouflage himself under my Faith's cloak and forever scar it.

10.) _*Roots*_ (miniseries) &#8212; See my description of number six above.

11.) _*Event Horizon*_ &#8212; Just for the hell of it.

12.) Three-way tie: _*Traffic*_, _*Deep Cover*_ and _*Training Day*_ &#8212; Why the U.S. Drug War is a farce, and the prison-industrial complex a sad reality that the U.S. federal government will never admit.


----------



## hangover

Watched LAST VEGAS last night. Hilarious!

Also watched ENDERS GAME. Good illustration of how the government deceives even the kids.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Will confess to being a BIG slobbering fan of the Twilight movies. Harry Potter ones too.


----------



## hangover

I watched NEBRASKA last night. It was like watching the corn grow. The best part of the movie was when the old lady showed her pussy to the dead guy in the cemetery.


----------



## tonyj5

Nebraska is like watching paint dry.


----------



## tonyj5

Enjoyed Non-Stop. Typical Liam Neeson movie. Nothing earth shattering but enjoyable.


----------



## tonyj5

Rented a movie called Chloe...with Amanda Seyfried, Julianne Moore, and Liam Neeson. Really good.


----------



## The Professor

_Texas Chainsaw Massacre, the Musical._

Joking.

One of my favorites is an animated movie with the simple title:  _Up_.


----------



## tonyj5

Truthseeker420 said:


> Memento



Forgot about that one. It was certainly unique.


----------



## Uncensored2008

tonyj5 said:


> Rented a movie called Chloe...with Amanda Seyfried, Julianne Moore, and Liam Neeson. Really good.



It was good, but borrowed HEAVILY from Fatal Attraction. Still, seeing Julianne Moore have "muscle contractions" like that might be worth the price of admission..


----------



## DriftingSand

Movie Favorites:

1) Deliverance
2) Sixth Sense
3) Outlaw Josey Wales
4) Silence of the Lambs
5) Braveheart
6) Fatal Attraction
7) The Game
8) Blue Velvet
9) Saw 
10) Psycho


----------



## hangover

DriftingSand said:


> Movie Favorites:
> 
> 1) Deliverance
> 2) Sixth Sense
> 3) Outlaw Josey Wales
> 4) Silence of the Lambs
> 5) Braveheart
> 6) Fatal Attraction
> 7) The Game
> 8) Blue Velvet
> 9) Saw
> 10) Psycho



I think you could be a dangerous person....but I did like BLUE VELVET. If Denis Hopper hadn't been an actor, he probably would have been a serial killer....I don't think he was acting.


----------



## DriftingSand

hangover said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movie Favorites:
> 
> 1) Deliverance
> 2) Sixth Sense
> 3) Outlaw Josey Wales
> 4) Silence of the Lambs
> 5) Braveheart
> 6) Fatal Attraction
> 7) The Game
> 8) Blue Velvet
> 9) Saw
> 10) Psycho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could be a dangerous person....but I did like BLUE VELVET. If Denis Hopper hadn't been an actor, he probably would have been a serial killer....I don't think he was acting.
Click to expand...


You could be right about Hopper. Strange but interesting.

My "dangerous" side is lived out by the movies I like so that I don't have to be dangerous in real life.  My real life activities involve giving to charities; helping my neighbors; praying for the sick, elderly, orphaned, and otherwise infirm; working and paying my taxes; and generally minding my own business. However -- beware -- I do collect knives and have about 250 in my collection and I also like to target shoot.  Muuuaaahahahahaha.


----------



## GISMYS

The new movie just out"SON OF GOD"  GREAT!!! don't be afraid!!!


----------



## shart_attack

hangover said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movie Favorites:
> 
> 1) Deliverance
> 2) Sixth Sense
> 3) Outlaw Josey Wales
> 4) Silence of the Lambs
> 5) Braveheart
> 6) Fatal Attraction
> 7) The Game
> 8) Blue Velvet
> 9) Saw
> 10) Psycho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could be a dangerous person... .
Click to expand...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

My all-time favorite movie - The Painted Veil. I liked Somerset Maugham's book too. 

Next fave would be Barry Lyndon.

Both are cinematic and musical delights. I don't own many movies because I don't usually want to watch them again but I do own these two.


----------



## Truthseeker420

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vS0E9bBSL0]Memento Trailer - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3j2eYOaXD4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3j2eYOaXD4[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOohAwZOSGo]NO COUNTRY FOR OLD MEN - TRAILER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## aplcr0331

Truthseeker420 said:


> NO COUNTRY FOR OLD MEN - TRAILER - YouTube



Ditto, great movie.

Heat
Princess Bride
Band of Brothers (HBO Series)
Goonies
Dead Poets Society


----------



## hangover

DriftingSand said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movie Favorites:
> 
> 1) Deliverance
> 2) Sixth Sense
> 3) Outlaw Josey Wales
> 4) Silence of the Lambs
> 5) Braveheart
> 6) Fatal Attraction
> 7) The Game
> 8) Blue Velvet
> 9) Saw
> 10) Psycho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could be a dangerous person....but I did like BLUE VELVET. If Denis Hopper hadn't been an actor, he probably would have been a serial killer....I don't think he was acting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could be right about Hopper. Strange but interesting.
> 
> My "dangerous" side is lived out by the movies I like so that I don't have to be dangerous in real life.  My real life activities involve giving to charities; helping my neighbors; praying for the sick, elderly, orphaned, and otherwise infirm; working and paying my taxes; and generally minding my own business. However -- beware -- I do collect knives and have about 250 in my collection and I also like to target shoot.  Muuuaaahahahahaha.
Click to expand...


Just yankin yer chain. I sleep with a loaded .357, some would say that's a pretty dangerous liberal.


----------



## laziale

now, i enjoy with pompeii


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Didn't think I would, but I enjoyed "Gravity." Especially the end...Very clear message there I thought.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

aplcr0331 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO COUNTRY FOR OLD MEN - TRAILER - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, great movie.
> 
> Heat
> Princess Bride
> Band of Brothers (HBO Series)
> Goonies
> Dead Poets Society
Click to expand...


Band of Brothers was good. Another good one was Generation Kill about US Marines during Gulf War 1.


----------



## Wyld Kard

*Movies You Have Enjoyed *

Evil Dead

Evil Dead 2 -  Dead By Dawn

Army Of Darkness


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"Spy Game"

Caught the last few minutes of it last night, which are the best part imo. When Pitt's character hears the helo pilot's mention of the operation's name, recognizing it as his own invented op name only he and Redfords' character knew (realizing then his mentor and friend saved him) was really nice. Great score too.


----------



## Dude111

I watched RISKY BUSINESS tonight (1983) and  I did enjoy it!!

Another good 80s movie..... (I had heard of this movie but hadnt ever saw it until earlier)


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wildcard said:


> *Movies You Have Enjoyed *
> 
> Evil Dead
> 
> Evil Dead 2 -  Dead By Dawn
> 
> Army Of Darkness



I watched all of these recently, and must admit, Evil Dead was not a particularly good movie.

Evil Dead 2 was, and Army of Darkness was brilliant. But Evil Dead was pretty pathetic.


----------



## Pop23

Watched Saving Mr. Banks last night. A very very good movie about what it took to get the writer to agree to let Walt Disney make the film. I was surprised at how good it was. 

I rate it as one of the better films of last year. 

4 out of 5 stars for me. Likely the second best movie from the year.


----------



## Wake

*Riddick* was pretty good. Graphics and acting were above average and the movie was a pleasant mix of action and survival horror.

*Babette's Feast* is an older movie involving food that... well... you'd have to experience it for yourself. It's... special, and heartwarming.

Same with *Eat Drink Man Woman*, which is a Japanese-based movie revolving around a Japanese family. A man with 3 daughters. The father's a masterful chef, and his 3 daughters bring their own interesting perspectives to the table. He's also very conservative, and some of the moments when he learns of his daughters' trespasses are humorous. Like *Babette's Feast* it's a movie about food that Turner Classic Movies showcased last March. It was nothing but pleasant. *Mostly Martha* is yet another excellent movie about the magic of cooking. 

*Elysium* was a nice sci-fi political thriller, and *The Colony* was okay I guess... Absolutely loved the *Iron Man* series.


----------



## Sallow

Starlight said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy DVDs as a rule.  There are very, very few movies I want to watch more than once. So my collection is very small, and very...weird.
> 
> _They Live_
> 
> _Koyaanisqatsi_
> 
> _The Good, the Bad and the Ugly_
> 
> _Pulp Fiction_
> 
> And...a bunch of 1970s blaxploitation films.
> 
> One of the blaxploitation fliks I have was very hard to find.  I think I and just a few hundred people ever saw it back when it was in theaters.
> 
> I was an underaged white kid and had to sneak into an inner city black theater to see it at the time.
> 
> The hell was I doing?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your listing of movies, g5000. I had not heard of the movie "Koyaanisqatsi" before, so looked it up, and it has a really high rating, and I read that the Premier of the movie was at Radio City Music Hall and 5,000 people attended. This will be a new movie for me to check out.
> 
> I hadn't heard of "They Live" either, and it too is rated highly and with government and media involvement with the citizens, it has to be a thriller. Going to put that in my netflix too.
> 
> I've seen The Good The Bad And The Ugly, and on IMDB, the moviegoes rated it 9 out of 10 stars. Your mention that your collection of movies is small..but you have some really good movies in it.
> 
> I only buy films I had seen earlier at the theater and really liked and have quite a few DVDs and when I get elderly, if my memory isn't good, I'll be able to watch them over and over again and they will all seem brand new to me...same with books.
Click to expand...


The Good The Bad and The Ugly, bar none is probably the greatest film ever.

It's a masterpiece.


----------



## Sallow

hangover said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movie Favorites:
> 
> 1) Deliverance
> 2) Sixth Sense
> 3) Outlaw Josey Wales
> 4) Silence of the Lambs
> 5) Braveheart
> 6) Fatal Attraction
> 7) The Game
> 8) Blue Velvet
> 9) Saw
> 10) Psycho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could be a dangerous person....but I did like BLUE VELVET. If Denis Hopper hadn't been an actor, he probably would have been a serial killer....I don't think he was acting.
Click to expand...


I saw that film several hundred times..as I had to write a paper on in.

It was and is..still amazing.


----------



## just_a_girl

The Wolf of Wall Street was awesome!

...and Leonardo as well.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Odd Thomas.

I had no expectation of liking it - but it was really well done.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Movies You Have Enjoyed *
> 
> Evil Dead
> 
> Evil Dead 2 -  Dead By Dawn
> 
> Army Of Darkness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched all of these recently, and must admit, Evil Dead was not a particularly good movie.
> 
> Evil Dead 2 was, and Army of Darkness was brilliant. But Evil Dead was pretty pathetic.
Click to expand...


The original Evil Dead was alright, but the 2013 remake is much better.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The british Broadchurch is the best 8-episode series I have ever seen.

By far.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Three more movies to add to a list of movies that I have enjoyed:

*Conan the Barbarian

Conan the Destroyer

Red Sonja
*
Brigitte Neilson was hot as Red Sonja


----------



## DriftingSand

Sallow said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movie Favorites:
> 
> 1) Deliverance
> 2) Sixth Sense
> 3) Outlaw Josey Wales
> 4) Silence of the Lambs
> 5) Braveheart
> 6) Fatal Attraction
> 7) The Game
> 8) Blue Velvet
> 9) Saw
> 10) Psycho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could be a dangerous person....but I did like BLUE VELVET. If Denis Hopper hadn't been an actor, he probably would have been a serial killer....I don't think he was acting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw that film several hundred times..as I had to write a paper on in.
> 
> It was and is..still amazing.
Click to expand...


Dennis Hopper is and always has been one of my favorite actors. Bizarre as hell but that's what makes him fascinating to watch.  I'm also a fan of Christopher Walken.


----------



## DriftingSand

A great movie in my opinion is "At Close Range" with Christopher Walken and Sean Penn.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W84Jji0FyDk]At Close Range (1985) - Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

I thought that "Contact" with Jodie Foster was pretty interesting:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pfOFCUjmEU]Jodie Foster's mystical flight Contact - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

hangover said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could be a dangerous person....but I did like BLUE VELVET. If Denis Hopper hadn't been an actor, he probably would have been a serial killer....I don't think he was acting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could be right about Hopper. Strange but interesting.
> 
> My "dangerous" side is lived out by the movies I like so that I don't have to be dangerous in real life.  My real life activities involve giving to charities; helping my neighbors; praying for the sick, elderly, orphaned, and otherwise infirm; working and paying my taxes; and generally minding my own business. However -- beware -- I do collect knives and have about 250 in my collection and I also like to target shoot.  Muuuaaahahahahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just yankin yer chain. I sleep with a loaded .357, some would say that's a pretty dangerous liberal.
Click to expand...


LOL. 12GA shotgun right by my bed and a .40 pistol about 5' away at my desk.  hehehe


----------



## JakeStarkey

DriftingSand said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could be a dangerous person....but I did like BLUE VELVET. If Denis Hopper hadn't been an actor, he probably would have been a serial killer....I don't think he was acting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that film several hundred times..as I had to write a paper on in.
> 
> It was and is..still amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dennis Hopper is and always has been one of my favorite actors. Bizarre as hell but that's what makes him fascinating to watch.  I'm also a fan of Christopher Walken.
Click to expand...


Willem daFoe


----------



## DriftingSand

JakeStarkey said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that film several hundred times..as I had to write a paper on in.
> 
> It was and is..still amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Hopper is and always has been one of my favorite actors. Bizarre as hell but that's what makes him fascinating to watch.  I'm also a fan of Christopher Walken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willem daFoe
Click to expand...


Yeah ... another good and odd actor.


----------



## JakeStarkey

He is amazing in "The Reckoning", the movie about medieval morality players.

A murder in a town in Northumbria leads to their creation of the first non-Bible drama.

Tom Hardy is amazing in the female roles on stage.


----------



## hangover

DriftingSand said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could be right about Hopper. Strange but interesting.
> 
> My "dangerous" side is lived out by the movies I like so that I don't have to be dangerous in real life.  My real life activities involve giving to charities; helping my neighbors; praying for the sick, elderly, orphaned, and otherwise infirm; working and paying my taxes; and generally minding my own business. However -- beware -- I do collect knives and have about 250 in my collection and I also like to target shoot.  Muuuaaahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just yankin yer chain. I sleep with a loaded .357, some would say that's a pretty dangerous liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. 12GA shotgun right by my bed and a .40 pistol about 5' away at my desk.  hehehe
Click to expand...


We may get taken by the con invasion of our homes, with their assault weapons, but we'll take at least a few with us, aye.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Star Wars 1-6
Helen of Troy (2003)
Merlin (1998)
Braveheart
The Princess Bride


----------



## Noomi

DriftingSand said:


> I thought that "Contact" with Jodie Foster was pretty interesting:
> 
> Jodie Foster's mystical flight Contact - YouTube



I loved it, but the special effects were dreadful.


----------



## Kristian

Braveheart
Dundee 1 2 3
Terminator 1 2 3


----------



## Kristian

Lord of the Rings 1 2 3


----------



## Igrok_

the last one is "Giuseppe Moscati: L'amore che guarisce"(italian). The movie is about doctor of 20th century, who is the catholic saint now. The history of his life in about 3 hours. A bit like soap opera, but nevertheless contains moving moments.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Been on an "end-of-the-world" film kick recently.
Over the past few weeks I took in Omega Man, (the Charlton Hesston classic), Kubrick's Dr. Stangelove, (Well boys, it looks like toe to toe newclear war with the Russkies), a made for TV film from the 80's Special Bulletin and most recently, thanks to TMC, Fail Safe.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## yiostheoy

FURY was good.  Reminded me of my dad in WW2 and gave me a direct glance into his world.

Fury (2014) - IMDb


----------



## BlueGin

Pop23 said:


> Watched Saving Mr. Banks last night. A very very good movie about what it took to get the writer to agree to let Walt Disney make the film. I was surprised at how good it was.
> 
> I rate it as one of the better films of last year.
> 
> 4 out of 5 stars for me. Likely the second best movie from the year.


I agree. Some of the Disney movies surprise me. This one did . So did the new version of The Jingle Book.


----------



## Bonzi

Dangerous Liaisons/Film synopsis


The Marquise de Merteuil (Glenn Close) and the Vicomte de Valmont (John Malkovich) display the petty jealousies and jaded insouciance of life in France's royal court in the 18th century, casually ruining the lives of de Merteuil's young romantic rival (Uma Thurman), the music teacher (Keanu Reeves) for whom she secretly pines and the upstanding Madame de Tourvel (Michelle Pfeiffer). But when actual romantic feelings begin to surface, their games take on a more treacherous air.


----------

